
Indian Supreme Court rewrites history, homosexual behaviour no longer a crime - dsr12
https://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/politics-and-nation/sc-delivers-historic-verdict-section-377-gone-being-gay-no-more-a-crime-in-india/articleshow/65696771.cms
======
ainiriand
Good for India. Going in the right direction. This proves that the world is
improving. It has many problems, but it is also improving.

